# How long did it take after quitting pills



## Inspired007 (Aug 25, 2006)

My husband and I want to ttc and we want to time it to be born in july or august of 2007. I just started a position and in order to get FMLA I have to have been with the company for 12 mo. at the time I take leave. From today, Aug. 25 if I stop taking the pill and get preg right off then if the baby is full term then the baby would come in May cutting it close since I started my job in Maybut if the baby came early then I would be SOL. So, my question is twofold:

1.) If my last pill is taken Nov. 16, how long do you think it would be before I concieve? I've never been pregnant, will be 28 by then, and have been on the pill since I was 16 (my body is probably itchin to ovulate!).

2.) Did any of you who weren't already at your ideal weight try to lose weight before you ttc? Or did you just set out to gain less with the baby?

Thanks!!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I think you should move this post to fertility since this is the pre teen and teen forum. You would prolly get way more responces there.


----------



## Herausgeber (Apr 29, 2006)

Eh, I'd give it a few months to get your cycle back in order before even trying. Use some other method until then. I'm your age, and I didn't ovulate regularly for 4 months after I stopped using the patch, though obviously everyone's body is different.

But waiting will also protect you from any early surprises.


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

Moved to Fertility...

Dar


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

I got pg the 2nd cycle after stopping the pill.


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

My first one was similar to your situation, on the pill for a long time first, then thought "it might take a while" so I stopped taking it. We did use condoms the first month, so we would have a real period to go by for dating the pregnancy. We got pregnant the first month trying, second month off the pill. My second was the third month trying/third month off the pill. And both were early, so there goes planning!









Honestly, I would assume that if you stop taking the pill November 16, you should be prepared to get pregnant as soon as you first ovulate. If that is too soon for you, use a back up method or wait another month or two before you stop taking it.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

I conceived the first month after stopping and had a m/c at 14 weeks







Then it took 5 months after that to get pregnant with dd. So it was 10 months before I got pregnant with dd after stopping the pill... I would give your body a few months (at LEAST two) to get back to normal after stopping.

love and peace.


----------



## em&namama (Apr 26, 2005)

My sister was on the pill for many years and stopped it and got pg the next month. Totally surprised but it happens obviously.

As for the weight thing...I have been overweight since puberty so getting to an ideal weight wasn't realistic. I didn't gain weight in my pregnancies. I wasn't sick but I still lost weight technically. My eating didn't increase because I wasn't really any hungrier. I guess everybody is different.


----------



## bdoody11 (Aug 16, 2005)

I was in the same place as you- on the pill since 21, 28 when I conceived, stopped the pill in October 2005- and I got pregnant on my 6th cycle. However, I know a few people that conceived the first cycle off as well.

I would recommend the book Taking Charge of Your Fertility. I can say for sure that I would not have gotten pregnant by random chance. My cycles were pretty regualar from the beginning but my Luetal Phase (time between ovulation and period) was very short.

I think the long and short of it is you just can't control when you'll conceive if you're actively trying. If you really need a specific due date I would suggest waiting until your 9 months out from that date.

Good luck!


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

I have two extreme examples for you:
A coworker of mine went off the pill and got pregnant her first month trying.
I went off the patch about this time last year and am currently starting my 12th cycle TTC.
Basically you never know.


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

The pp is right. Every person (and cycle) is different. Last year, I got off the pill in May and got pregnant in August. I was on the pill for 9 mos. Some people get pregnant RIGHT away and some it may take up to a year.
With the weight, by the time I got pregnant I had lost my baby weight from the previous baby. I did it with pilates and walking/jogging...goodluck in ttc! Come join us in the ttc forum (when u r ready to start) ! We are ttc #4 right now...


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

In my experience, I did not ovulate after being on the pill for 4 years. It took a combination of weightloss and fertility treatments to get my cycles to kick-start themselves again. (It didn't take any treatments to get pregnant though, after all was said and done.)


----------



## TrishWSU (Oct 19, 2003)

I was on the pill for 4 years (Depo a year before I started pills) and I got pregnant the first cycle off pills...as in took my last pill, had my period, then was pregnant. It was unplanned pregnancy (who knew I ovulated on day 22 and not day 14?) and now that I am planning to TTC in January I hope I have the same luck.

Um, so I guess the answer is it's different for everyone. I second the advice of stopping BC now/soon and start charting to know 'for sure' when/if you ovulate. I think every female should be required to read TCOYF whether they plan to chart or not! It has a ton of great info.


----------



## TinyFrog (Jan 24, 2006)

I would recommend going off the pill now to let you body try to regulate itself. I am not TTC concieve, just decided I didn't want to take the pill anymore. I use NFP and I agree with a PP about reading Taking Control of Your Fertility. It's a great book. I went off the pill in December and can still see my cycle adjusting.

Good luck at such an exciting time in life.


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

I do always hear that you should stop taking the pill long before ttc, but in my situation, I was on the pill for 8 years nonstop, & became pregnant 17 days after I took my last pill. You just never know!


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

I was on the Pill for about 5 years, and got pregnant 21 days after taking my last pill. You're actually more likely to get pregnant the first month off the pill than if you wait a few months, often women will release several eggs that first month.


----------



## Lovelee2001 (Nov 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of Cups*
You're actually more likely to get pregnant the first month off the pill than if you wait a few months, often women will release several eggs that first month.

I really hope so!


----------



## notneb (Aug 31, 2006)

I was on the pill for about a year, and became pregnant within a month when I got off (which was not part of The Plan but has worked out fine for us, fortunately.) I agree with the pp that you should either use another birth control method or plan for the possiblity of concieving immediately.


----------

